# Trying to start UKC/ADBA club in Northern California.



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

We are trying to get together people that would be interested in going to shows/weight pull/agility ect.. in the Chico and northern California area. If you would come to these shows/weight pull/agility ect.. or are interested please e-mail this guy and let him know.

[email protected]


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

i already emailed. iam willing to drive from so. california hope you guys get it going. at least adba. thats what my dog is register with.i would like to get an update to see if you guys started the club.


----------

